# Pics of Kiko & Kalani 10-19-2010



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Just took these pics of Kiko and Kalani and wanted to share. I love how the colors are becoming more vibrant. Kiko looks kindoff skinny in this pic but in reality he is bigger than Kalani. He must have been sucking in for the pic. They will be 4 months old tomorrow (10-20-2010)!

Kalani
View attachment 17352


Kiko
View attachment 17353


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

They're cute!!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks!
They are moulting their neck and chest feathers, so they look a little scruffy right now. I'll sure be glad when this moult is over. I have tried to collect and sort most of the feathers and save them for each, but there are still tiny feathers in all sorts of places they shouldn't be. 

I'd love to see pics of your babies too.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Very pretty, happy and healthy looking birds.
Thanks for the pics.

Reti


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CUTE pictures!!

I hear you about feathers!! A couple of mine are molting now too! Feather pick-up exercises _every_ day....*often!!* 

Sending our best with Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## Nature_Lover (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are beautiful pidgies!!!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Kalani laid her first egg Wednesday, Nov 3. we are still waiting on the second one to come.


----------

